# 442 at the range



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I shot my S&W 442 yesterday and was pleasantly surprised at how well it and I did. I was unsure of using +ps, but I must admit, it handled them well. Of course, I was shooting from 10 yards down to 5 yards. The 1 and 7/8 inch barrel is not great at a distance, but it's not meant to be. For a little guy, the 442 is really sturdy.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

What would you compare the recoil to? I really want to get one, but I am not sure.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

That's a tough question. Everyone handles recoil differently. I'm a big guy with large hands and the recoil for me was minimal. I'd say my keltec p3at had more recoil issues. That was one reason for the 442 and selling the keltec. I think anyone could handle it with practice. Remember, however, you are only accurate within a short distance. They are called belly guns for that reason. S&W makes a sturdy revolver and that really helps.


----------

